# Copy files to a Premiere Hard-Drive?



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a spare Premiere 2 tuner that died in fairly short order after initial install. It was replaced with a Roamio, leaving me with this spare Premiere.

I also had a spare 2tb drive, that I was successful at using DVRBars to get the Premiere fired back up.

I don't really need another TiVo, but my Church is in need of a YouTube device.

Also, I have a bunch of files from YouTube that I'd like to have on this Premiere to watch at Church.

Since I'm cheap, is there a way to copy the files I have TO this hard drive?

The method I'm pretty sure would work, that is pretty far down on my list, would be to swap my Premiere and this spare Premiere, use DVRBars to restore my Premiere settings to it and then use PYTivo to copy everything I want on to it and then swap them back.

Is there a less invasive method? Where I don't have to take my running Premiere apart?

I didn't see this asked/answered elsewhere, so I'm hoping I'm not creating an unnecessary thread.

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Just transfer the files directly to the drive with pyTivo. I'm not sure why you are looking to make it more convoluted than that.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Just transfer the files directly to the drive with pyTivo. I'm not sure why you are looking to make it more convoluted than that.


Since the spare Tivo Premiere isn't activated, PyTivo won't work, will it?

It didn't work with KMTTG because I don't have a valid MAK for it.

I guess I never checked PYTivo, even though when the spare Premiere is connected to the network, it does show up in the drop-downs in PYTIVo. But, it shows up in KMTTG, too.

I'll check it...

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Just activate it for a few days. Heck, I would also ask for a lifetime deal on it as you activate and cancel. More to write off on your taxes as you donate for church.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Just activate it for a few days. Heck, I would also ask for a lifetime deal on it as you activate and cancel. More to write off on your taxes as you donate for church.


I could activate it for a few days. I guess it would be a month, anyway.

I could then copy all these files over and then they'd be there.

Did I mention I was cheap? 'cause I'm broke!

PYTivo didn't seem to work. A few blips on Task Manager /Networking that was pretty close to the number of files I queued up to push transfer.

Pull transfer lists the PC, but everything has a red X and says "This Recording Will Be Kept Until You Delete It", but it's not there.

So, there's no way to pull the drive and copy files over USB to the drive?

I really don't want to fuss with taking apart my working TiVo...Better Call Saul is doing its Season Finale tonight!

All these files are readily available on YouTube, so a Roku or the like might be fine. WIFI is kinda spotty in the room I want to show the videos in, though...

Thanks,

-Kyle


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

you can activate and cancel within 30 days for free. How is your church going to use this for viewing- will they activate? 

And no, you cannot pull them off the drive itself.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> you can activate and cancel within 30 days for free. How is your church going to use this for viewing- will they activate?
> 
> And no, you cannot pull them off the drive itself.


I meant copy the files to the drive via usb.

Would the idea of swapping with my running TiVo Premiere, 'restoring' my settings with DVRBars and then copying the files work?

Once the files are on the drive, they can be watched indefinitely, can't they?

It's about 400 hours of Bible Study and WiFi is poor in that room. I might just connect my laptop to the TV and call it quits.

I also have an S3 THX that needs a power supply repair that I could accomplish this with as well...

-Kyle


----------

